# Thermopro deal



## trannyguy (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey I don’t know if it’s still working but amazon has a smoking deal on the tp-20 right now. I just ordered ten of them for $less then $5. The promo code is thermopro99


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 6, 2020)

O.O holy......!!!!








Good looking out!!!!!!!!


it would only let me order one. How did you order a multiple of them. When I tried to increase the quantity on the original order it told me I cannot increase it to more than one. When I try to make a separate order, it told me I could not apply that promo code


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks I snagged one for the same as above wish I had gotten more tried to go back to buy more and it wouldn't let me use the code again


----------



## adam15 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for looking out!  I don't have an account so I had to recruit my wife to order one but that is a great deal


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

Damn all out of stock


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 6, 2020)

I did get in on it for my brother as I already have one, and Maverick 733, and my go-to Inkbird.

piney I did the same thing


----------



## trannyguy (Jan 6, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> O.O holy......!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427276
> 
> ...


Maybe it was because they were running low because it let me go up to ten. I didn’t try a second time to see if we could get more then ten.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2020)

I got one too.  Maybe the last one


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 6, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I got one too.  Maybe the last one


 Strong work Farmer


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 6, 2020)

I think I got five or six before the deal ran out. I hit up everybody in my family to order one lol


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 6, 2020)

trannyguy said:


> Hey I don’t know if it’s still working but amazon has a smoking deal on the tp-20 right now. I just ordered ten of them for $less then $5. The promo code is thermopro99



I just tried the promo code and it is not valid anymore.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 7, 2020)

:( I missed out

Good find guys

G


----------



## adam15 (Jan 7, 2020)

My wife just told me Amazon cancelled this order late last night. Did any one else get their order for this cancelled?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2020)

I did.  I have a order number and the  money is out of the bank already.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2020)

Email that mine is shipped


----------



## dr k (Jan 7, 2020)

FB blew up with this code as well. Some shipped some cancelled. Someone maybe lossing their job.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 7, 2020)

dr k said:


> Someone maybe lossing their job.


Yup . Sounds like a screw up to me .


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 7, 2020)

Mine should be here on the 9th, the email says.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 7, 2020)

Hmm. I saw.my primary one shipped. I'll have to ask my family members is theirs did. Good to know. Thanks. I noticed the lowest prices available unit on Amazon was over 80.00 just before I went to bed last night.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2020)

The Amazon order fulfillment process moves so fast some will  get lucky. I’d expect at least 70% cancel rate. This went viral on all the deal sites like slickdeals.net  great site btw. I have the app on my phone and check it multi times daily for deals.


----------



## dr k (Jan 7, 2020)

You should receive your order if you can track it and your getting notifications about where your order is in route.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 12, 2020)

I forgot to reply.  I got mine 2 days later.  I am prime also.


----------



## negolien (Jan 13, 2020)

I have a tp8 I think it is..has 2 probes and wireless receiver and also an instant read thermpro and love them both.


----------

